# H: adeptus arbites, Imperial guard,W: cash



## warmaster36 (May 15, 2008)

Well clearing thing out to start a new project so hey it goes 
three 10 man squads of arbites with shotguns and grenade launcher
One abrite command square with 2 plasma guns a medic(converted) and comms officer(converted) 
One leman russ
3 chimera 
5 squares of imperial guard all have been given a head from pig iron or west wind 
All models are not painted and will put pics if wanted 
pm if intrested or post
Thanks


----------

